# Finally Caved,,,Here it is.... My Grow Journal..



## RatherBBurnin (May 29, 2007)

Welcome, Sit Back and enjoy this like when highgrow first dropped, and we all started growing virtual weed...... Im going to detail my entire outdoor season in this journal.... starting with my indoor setup now, and eventually into my outdoor forest.... for now... here is my single plant i keep around the house on the patio etc... Photobucket is really slow at upping pics.. so im going to just add some of the next day or two... of what i setup in the last week.... please any suggestions... feel free to say whatever.. ill list all the equipment i have access too in here as well as soon as i get some pics of it all...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 29, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 29, 2007)




----------



## DBIRDdankz (May 29, 2007)

Looks nice. how old are they? 2 weeks im guessing?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)

Yea That plant is like maybe two weeks old.... here are some pics of the indoor stuff i have working.. im trying to find a good mother off one of these plants... they are approx the same age... 

This is the Exhaust, simple bathroom exhaust moving 50cfm.... 
Second pic is intake same thing mounted backwards, 
Third pic is an inside shot... running 400w mh... all seeds are bagseed, but it was from some really nice hydro, random seed here and there.. never more then a seed per oz or so... 

I have another 4foot CFM stand at the one side length wise so it gets the whole side of the plants if when they get tall.... 400w hps sitting in the closet incase i decide to bud them as well... 

Planning on getting thermometer/hygrometer tomorrow.... also possible ph soil test kit... 

Any other suggestions???? my size is approx 3ftx3ft with 5ft height


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Kindbud (May 30, 2007)

looking good man nice little set up too


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)

Tomorrow my list now looks like
1) mylar
2) thermometer/hygrometer
3) ph soil tester

anything i should add??


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 30, 2007)

yeah a shade for the light or even a sheet of steal so you can make one,it will brighten up the area where plants will be sooo much better to


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)

Will i really need the shade if i mylar the whole room???? i have a reflector for it.... maybe ill look at getting it mounted on the ballast....


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)

So ive went shopping and ive come home with the following: 
Digital Hygrometer/thermometer ( 22.99 walmart) 
Ph Nutrients 1 time use test kit ( 3.29 walmart) 
25ft x 54" roll of mylar (37.50 hydroponics shop) 
DNF Gro A + B (13.99 for two Hydroponics shop) 
DNF Bloom A+B (13.99 for two hydroponics shop) 


So whats next???? 
I assume i test my ph of the soil to make sure its correct...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)

I installed the hygrometer/thermometer setup... its saying i have 40% humidity..and my temp is about 26degrees.... or about 82F i guess..... 

Any suggestions.. i thought the humidity was a bit less then i should want.. could that be because my air flow is just too much... i am moving 50cfm in and out and my space is less then 50cubic feet in size.... so new air every min i assume is what that means...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)

Can someone just give me a quick idea of what the optimum humidity and temperature is.. i think i read between 75-85degrees but i dont remember optimum humidity... Also.. what are easy ways to increase humidity.. i have a container of water in the room i assumed it evapourates and increase humidity...


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 31, 2007)

yeah u got the temps right yeah iam unsure of humid temps myself mate but iam sure there will be somethng on here that will tell ya good luck wid ya grow bud


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 31, 2007)

Yea i was looking but i cant seem to find a prime humidity level... mine is always looking pretty dry... like 19%-35% depending....


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 31, 2007)

Heres the daily update... Including fresh pics of the improvements ive made since last update.... 

Added digital thermometer and hygrometer, mylar the sides of the room... 
As of now there are three plants in the room... i am waiting for cuttings, then i plan to move these outdoors, and grow using my DWC system...  the pics are two of each plant in a row... top and side views.... unknown bagseed, but was from a really good batch so i saved the these seeds seperate, from the 1000s other ones i have.... which have been germination 9 or 10/10 the last three times i tried them,...  enjoy the update...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 31, 2007)

Todays Temperature and Humidity Levels 
Humidity : 33% (dry) 
Inside Temp : 29.5
Air Intake Temp : 21 

I basically took the thing you are suppose to put outside..and put it beside my air intake.. i figured that might be a usefull stat.....


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 31, 2007)




----------



## DLtoker (May 31, 2007)

Keep it up man!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 31, 2007)

Ill try my best.... as soon as i find some cuttings... im going all in with the DWC grow.... until then.. we will stick with soil....


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 31, 2007)

Temp has dropped about 1degree since this morning... also the humidity has gone up just a bit.. i havent added the towel yet however... i am starting to this that my air conditioner and central air is messing with my humidity.... 

Going tonight to get some cuttings off a mother plant that is 3 weeks into bud... any suggestions to help me make sure the cuttings stick... id like to get them, take them back to veg...and then hopefully if they all survive.. take a mother from one of them.. while the rest get budded... 

what kinda time am i looking at to bring this budding cutting back to veg after the shock etc is over??? should i take bigger cuttings... or smaller ones to ensure they root??


----------



## Firepower (May 31, 2007)

Well i believe you got more than enuff air coming in, the issue i see is the heat from your lamp, optimum temps are areound 76 deg f , so if you enclosed that bulb somehow and ventilate the air from the bulb you will do much better with humidity and temps, you can always put a dimmer on you intake fan to control airflow coming in..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 31, 2007)

The temp has been ranging from 75-85degrees.. but never more.. the light is ghetto rigged up.. but i do have the shade... the exhaust is right behind the light.. so i assume that is helping keep the temp down...... 

Stats as of right now are: 

Temp: 82degrees 
Air Intake Temp: 66 degrees
Humidity: 31% 

Here are some pics of the cuttings i was talking about... any suggestions on how to get them to stick... the dome is too big.. i am going to spray them 2-3 times a day... i could also put them outside in the morning in my greenhouse, then bring them in at night under the lights... what kinda turn around to get these girls back into veg??? and hopefully get a decent mother from one..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 1, 2007)

Checked them this morning.. they look no more hurting then they did last night... 


I checked my main room just after the light had come on..and it seems the temp went up a lot during that dark period... 

Temp: 92
Air Intake Temp:70 
Humidity: 29%


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 1, 2007)

The temp is starting to rise in the room... now its just around 95degrees... is my only option to get the ballast out of the room now... or should i look at installing another intake??? 

what are some other good ways to get the temp down... i have good circulation.. with the air being exchanged every 1 min in the room...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 1, 2007)

nevermind.. i figured out why my temp was rising.... I had my fan that blows the intake air around the room on low.. instead of on high... hopefully that makes the difference and brings me back down that 10 degrees... 

I am in the process of building my 20 site mini cloner (ill post pics) as well as my single site mother plant DWC(also post pics) 

So as soon as i can get some decent rooted clones.. ill have a six site bud DWC, a six site veg DWC, a motherplant DWC and a mini cloner.. all ready for action...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 2, 2007)

Just checked the room..and my temp has come back down... i hung the wet towel in an attempt to bring up the humidity just a little bit... 

Temp: 82
Intake: 68
Humidity: 37% 


Ill post some pics for yall later tonight when i get home from work..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 3, 2007)

Couple quick pics of the plant i got outside... it looks like it could be retarded... im considering topping it down at the bottom where the new growth looks better...  what are your thoughts on that???


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 3, 2007)

naw dont cut it man let it grow out some it's still small, keep um happy and youll see

good luck on ya grow


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 3, 2007)

These pics are of my soon to be monster.... its been growing up very nicely over this last week.. prolly going to start the nutes on it monday, starting at 1/2 strength...  and next week ill also start the LST....  im not sure about topping it quite yet...  any feelings on that???


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2007)

Looking good man!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 3, 2007)

First pic is the soon to be location of my mom...... then my temps last night before bed.. which are the same today...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 3, 2007)

Actually my temp has come down to 81... 

Next are the pics of the girls indoors in dirt... they are going to be moving outside as soon as i get the clones for indoors....they need to be repotted in bigger pots anyway..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 3, 2007)

My possible mother in dirt.... but i dunno sex yet... i got plants for this baby tho..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought one of these air pumps with the dual outlet..as well as the whisper dual outlet 60gallon one... so im going to be using 3 air stones running off a dual, and single pump in each 6 plant DWC, and 2 air stones in my cloner, running off single pumps... ive just remeasured my grow space.. and i have enough to fit both 6 plant systems in there.. so i might try to flower 10 or 12 plants under my 400hps...  any thoughts??


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 3, 2007)

These are the single pumps i have.. i believe they are 15gallon each.... with a power consumption of 3w....


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 4, 2007)

I read potted the two small ones..into maybe 3 gallon pots.. im hoping they are fine.. i have noticed that one of the smaller plants is a purple variety since the stems are all purple already..that makes me very excited.....  i think im going to start giving nutes to them tonight with 1/2 strength... they are about 4 weeks old now so they should be fine... room temp has gone up over the last day, sitting a bit high right now... at about 83 degrees.. 
Ive starting to mist the plants in an attempt to gain humidity... 

Anyone have any suggestions??? my clones are still alive... but not looking the best... the new growth at the top is looking fine.. but the lower leaves are getting very droopy..


----------



## Capone (Jun 5, 2007)

LOL nice cam..what is it like 8+ mega pixels? setup is kool what kind of lighting?...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 5, 2007)

Im using a  400w MH, for veg.. 400W HPS for Budding..
If necessary.. i may add another 150HPS in the bud room.. 

I guess someone deleted the comment they made about my mess??


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 5, 2007)

I think its a 5 megapixal.. its actually just my point and shoot sony camera... my girlfriends digital SLR prolly would take nice pics of them for close ups. but im not sure she would like me using her camera that i bought her for my pictures LOL


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 5, 2007)

Checked on the babies after my transplanting last night.. they seem to be adjusting nicely... noticed that another plant has started to show purple stems.... also starting some LST... re located the intake so its blowing directly at the babies now.. for more fresh air... will post pics shortly.. 
Hopefully going to get some nicely rooted clones tonight... time for my mother..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)

My Bubble Cloner.... 14 1.5" rockwool sites..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 6, 2007)

...Did you grow those girls too?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)

LOL... they just happened to be right there.. so i threw them in as a freebie..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)

Heres a bit of my collection...


----------



## Capone (Jun 6, 2007)

your on a hydro grow? i think ill try that if i have good results on my grow..Check my journal out let me know what you think. thaknsk


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually.. as of right now.. i have a soil outdoor.. soil indoor..and im preparing my hydro grow.... the only thing thats hydro right now.. is the cloner...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)

Quick Daily update starting with my temps and humidity levels... followed by the start of my LST... you can see the difference already.. with the secondary growth... started a half strength nutes two days ago... going to nute, wait, water,wait, nute,wait,water for my weekly schedule.. inless of course that turns out to be a bit much....


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 7, 2007)

Todays update is just my temp levels..and some quick shots of the babies.... rotated them around..and gave the biggest one the direct intake air... LOTS of fresh air for those bitches now..


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 7, 2007)

hey bro the ladies are looking great but man i could of sworn i seen some fine *** in thongs for a second must be the stuff im smoking lol


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks man... i still havent decided what im gonna do with these girls... either send em outside in the next couple weeks..and let them do their thing... or im considering keeping the biggest of the three for a soil mother, if its female that is..... i kinda have sooo many ideas of what i could do... im thinking i wouldnt mind having a soil mother, and a hydro mother... but i dunno... i think it will all depend if any of those clones live... it looks like they will live... might take a bit... 

I have noticed the leaves getting more yellow, i assume they need freshwater??? is there anything i can put in the water solution to help speed the cloning process and/or feed them something to help em live??? 

Ive heard superthrive.... is there a generic version of this i can get???


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 7, 2007)

im not sure if there is a generic version but im sure there is i can check in on it for u but i do know that the clones look like  they are gonna die before they began to grow again good luck bro peace


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 7, 2007)

I dont think they will die.. ive had plants that had only the top left, and everything else was gone.. and they came back around.. i do agree that they are hurting... but i did just give them some terracycle, so im hoping they come back around..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 11, 2007)

Quick update... First is my outdoor... i hope its female.. cause its gonna be a monster...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 11, 2007)

Now for the indoor... im still considering moving these outdoors into 5gal buckets.. but i havent made a firm decision..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 11, 2007)

And as always this is my humidity temp gauge...ive noticed my temp went down a lot during the off period... it was above 73 this morning when i checked on them.. but its stays pretty much 80-83 when the light is on... also.. i just installed the reflector that came with the MH.. hopefully directing more light to them babies..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 13, 2007)

Decided after two weeks of seeing no roots thru the rockwool that i would check the clones i had taken off the budding mother.. only to find some root rot i assume from overwatering??? some of them the stem was just blacken..with no roots at all.. so i re cut them up the stem where it was green, rooting hormone and gave them new rockwool cubes to try out again... i started a seed about a week ago.. and i now have two sprouts in rockwool cubes..that may just end up being my first hydro grow.. if these clones dont root a bit faster...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey RatherBBurnin, WoW some of those close up shots are real great in the detail they show, and I'm thinking maybe you might consider setting up a few of those shots for examples of how to pinch, and what the diffs are between male and female, (I mean if you keep a male for what ever reason). and you know how and what to look for. Just a thought bro
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 13, 2007)

you should try soil .. you would of already had rooted clones by now man.. rockwool for clones can be a pain. Soil man.. make it easy on yourself.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 13, 2007)

Yea but the whole reason for the clone was to go into a hydro system... so thats why i chose rockwool... the stupid part is.. the seeds i put into the rockwool are rooted way faster then the peat pellets... im thinking i should just grow these two plants from seed in the hydro for my first test... if these other clones dont root... it looks like some of they may tho.. because the ones i took from a mother.. seem to have roots in only 5 days..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 13, 2007)

try coco coir then for clones. 

If you want to stay hydro.. damping off happens alot with rockwool.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 13, 2007)

Dampening off with any medium for getting clones to root is a must.  I have used soil and simply, IME the soil dries out for too quickly.  I lost probably 40 clones using soil and a heating pad together...  Do remember, that these clones were already in flower.  You need them to revert to veg and start growing.  I warned you man.  These clones will take around a month to root.  The wait is worth it for female plants.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually... one has a root.. just thru the rockwool now... YESSIR... 
im not too worried.. because it looks like the other ones will root sooner anyway... 

My water isnt being heated.. i think that may effect it.. it was staying very cold when under the floro lights... but now i have it under the 150w hps.. the water is a bit warmer... i think in the future i will get a water heater... 

But the good news is.. seeds are up and going in rockwool as well..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 14, 2007)

Well... i think i may have lost most of those clones i took from a flowering mom... however.. one is looking promising.... the other ones are hard, and dry at the tops... maybe bud rot??? like looking glazed over instead of crystals... 

Anyway... on with the pics...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 14, 2007)

I think they got a bit of nute burn.. i forgot i used MG soil and i added 1/2 strength nutes, nothing serious i dont think... LST has helped fill in the lower branches... i give them a rest with they are this small.. i LST for a day or two.. until the branches have bent enough when i let the twine off they stay pretty much where i had em bent too...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 15, 2007)

There comeing along nicely man. How old and tall are they now?? i gave my friend some clones and he planted it outside, ima take clippings from it to day, alot of them and put them str8 into flower


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)

Im not sure about the age.. imma say about 4 weeks old.. they dont have alternating nodes yet... Heres some pics of the outdoor monster im going to have... now lets pray shes a she..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)

Well.. ive changed over the room... now i have the 6 site DWC up and running.. here are some pictures... the clone im trying to reveg looks bad... real bad.. im hoping it pulls around.. over the last two days the root growth has been crazy in that little guy...  there are two seedling of my purple indica, 3 unknown clones i purchased..and 1 clones that i took from the flowering mother.... 
Let the pics begin..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 16, 2007)

Some big changes happening... Ill update in an hour or so.. but im going strictly hydro for indoors now... scored some clones of a strain called CRANK...


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds interesting?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 16, 2007)

i caved and kept one indoor plant in dirt.. the strongest of them all... 
It still might get transfered outdoors.. just depends how these clones take off...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 17, 2007)

So right now we have growing three clones of the Crank strain... three clones of an unknown strain.. a golden skunk clone, and two seedlings of my purple indica.... anyone have any suggestions for my room??? 

Any comments?? concerns.. something i should know about the DWC in this first stage... seems like the rockwool is keeping moist.. ive been watering from the top for the day two days.. just taking a cup of solution from the res. and pouring just enought over the rockwool to make sure its not drying out... 

Anything else i should know?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

> Anything else i should know?


Yep, they are beautiful!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

I think i set my timer wrong.. because its off 10am-4pm... and i find myself always sitting here at 11am wishin i could go check on em...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

Im looking at the one indoor plant i have today..and the node are not alternating yet.. but they have these weird bubbles on them,, kinda looks like nuts... but at the top of the plant.. they dont have these.. just little hairs sticking out.. anyway... does this mean anything??


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

The first pic is kinda blury.. but near the top there.. where the secondary shoot as come out.. there are like bubble looking things there.. 
However the nodes are not alternating so im figuring this doesnt matter...


----------



## Grownincali420 (Jun 18, 2007)

looking good and very strong


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 18, 2007)

Yup.  Just some strong branches.


----------



## MJ20 (Jun 18, 2007)

You have an awesome camera..I MEAN that!Those leaves look nice


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

Something is eating at my leaves.. it was a bug.. yellow and lime green kinda.. i seen a spider web at the bottom.. but no trace of the little red dots... any idea if that spider was bad or good... something is clearing eating parts of the leaves..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice Man !


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 18, 2007)

looking goo bro doing great job loving how ur tying them down looking nice and bushy


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

Just got back from doing a deal off craigslist... scored a 135CFM inline fan for $40.. and when i got there buddy just gave me a 150w HPS ballast and bulb and reflector for free... after i refused to buy it at $20...LOL... so i scored a pretty good deal $40 plus $20 for gas... got the fan and the 150W HPS system... 

Anyone need a light???


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

What do you guys think about the eating of my leaf... havent found any red bugs yet.. but what should i use to maybe spray it down now..and prevent them from even getting started.. cause something is eating it..


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds like you scored there bro,
    I love dirt, things seem so much better with good loamy dirt, love the smell of it. I would carefully examine under all the leaves and in every nook and cranny. Move around some of the soil a little and see if you might stir up the critter assuming that he has a wee bit of a hiding spot in the soil, you never know with the millions of different bugs ya know?
  check all around the container, and remove the spider as many spiders put droplets on their web strands that are designed to act as dissolving enzymes.
Hope you find the little bugger, and when you do remember eye for eye tooth for tooth, LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 19, 2007)

good score on the fan and light man.. Remember to inspect ANYTHING you buy before you use it. i would take off the ballast enclosure and peer at the wiring.

Make sure there are no frayed or burnt wires and make sure when you plug it up it dont' make alot of noise.

Other than those points man... you got a good deal as long as everything is in tip top shape.

ALways remember safety first, even on new products, check em first then plug em if they look OK .


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 19, 2007)

looks like it could be grasshopper damage or caterpiller damage... go to lowes and get you some neem oil man.. that should deter future damage outside.Bugs don't like it at all.
Also if you can find a chayenne hot pepper wax spray online those work awesome too for outside.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 19, 2007)

how do you feel about the bug eating my plant MWB?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 19, 2007)

Do i need to spray the neem... then wait 10 mins..then spray down with water???


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 19, 2007)

just leave the neem on  man it won't hurt anything. 

Just do a leaf rinse once a week to get rid of residue and reapply.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 19, 2007)

so i made this carbon filter today, and either i should reverse it..and let the fan push the air into it... or this fan isnt powerful enough for the filter.. because now its blowing about half as hard as when fully open... heres a pic of the filter.. i made it by using chicken wire, cotton batting, active charcoal, a furance carbon filter, and duct tape... it seemed to be pretty open and i didnt really use much cotton batting... im thinking maybe this is normal???


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 20, 2007)

I made another filter..thats just a 3" can with a carbon furance filter ran around the outside... just for my vegging exhaust...... 

5 more hours till the light comes on.. then we get to check out the babies.. 


I am wondering if its possible that my clones i am trying to reveg is AF... because its not doing a very good job of making new growth.. but it has nice root growth etc...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 20, 2007)

Heres some pics of the fan, and air scrubber.... fan is 135CFM..


----------



## iminsideurmind (Jun 21, 2007)

Your putting together a nice setup. Good luck. I cant wait to see them start flowering.


----------

